# Koi spucken Futter wieder aus



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Vielleicht kennt ihr das ja auch.
1 Koi schwarzer Lederkarpfen ca 35cm spuckt seit 3 Tagen das Futter wieder aus.
Nun fängt unser Platinum Ogon 42cm auch damit an.

Allerdings ist die Kiemendeckelhaut gerötet.
-können Koi sich überfressen?
-Warum wird Keks aber angenommen?
-zu viel Knoblauch am Futter?
-oder ist es das Pflanzenöl vom Knoblauchöl?
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch das Phänomen.
Wasser Werte:
Ph 7,5
Nitrit 0,2 Allerdings auch schon 2x da gefüttert
Ammonium nicht nachweisbar
KH 11
O2 10
gefüttert wird ca 160 gramm am Tag


----------



## muh.gp (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

habe ich vereinzelt auch immer mal wieder. Kann viele Gründe haben.

Gib bei YouTube mal "Modern Koi Futter ausspucken" ein, da gibt es einige Videos zu dem Thema.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juli 2018)

Auch bei mir spuckt mal ab und an einer das Futter aus, um es dann im nächsten Anlauf doch wieder zu fressen. 
Einzige Lösung die ich bisher für mich in Betracht gezogen habe ist, dass das Futter erst mal einige Sekunden einweichen muss und dem ein oder anderen die Pellets vorher nicht schmecken.

Das einzige Mal wo einer dauerhaft gespuckt hat, war Anfang des Jahres.
Hier gab es allerdings die Vermutung, das er neue Schlundzähne bekam. 
Nach 1-2 Wochen fraß er dann wieder ganz normal.

Natürlich gibt es noch viele andere Gründe warum das passieren kann.
Ich würde dem Tip von Holger folgen und dann die Situation bei dir neu bewerten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Juli 2018)

Aktuelle Wasserwerte:
O2 7mg - Belüftung im Teich erhöht
Nitrit 0,2mg - ohne Futter
KH 10
Ph 7,6
Ammonium - nicht nachweisbar



muh.gp schrieb:


> Gib bei YouTube mal "Modern Koi Futter ausspucken" ein, da gibt es einige Videos zu dem Thema.


Hab ich auch gemacht.
Das kann wirklich viele Gründe haben.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier gab es allerdings die Vermutung, das er neue Schlundzähne bekam


Auch wir hatten schon den Verdacht aber 2 Koi hintereinander?

Da die Werte nicht in Ordnung sind wird:
-Teilwasserwechsel gemacht
-Futterpause bis das Nitrit auf 0 ist
-edit, die Pumpe höher gedreht um die Nitrifizierung zu erhöhen.

Unsere Tierärztin ist zu Montag angekündigt da wie gesagt die Kiemendeckelhaut beim Plati gerötet ist.


----------



## Lion (3. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Unsere Tierärztin ist zu Montag angekündigt da wie gesagt die Kiemendeckelhaut beim Plati gerötet ist.



Tierärztin kommt: finde ich als Maßnahme sehr gut.

was Du noch probieren kannst, eine andere Futtersorte / Marke,
und hast Du neues frisches Futter ?

Viel Erfolg und bin gespannt, was die Tierärztin sagt.
 Léon


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juli 2018)

Die kann natürlich auch weniger erfreuliche Ursachen haben, z.B. Kiemenprobleme wie Schwellung - belegte Kiemen durch zu hohe Wassertemperaturen, Bakterien und Eiweißreiches Futter.  Schnapp dir mal ein Toastbrot eventuell sogar mit etwas Honig beschmieren.

Ansonsten greift der Rest der anderen ..
Aber Montag kommt ja eh der Tierarzt, also kein Stress.


----------



## krallowa (4. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Schnapp dir mal ein Toastbrot eventuell sogar mit etwas Honig beschmieren.


Zum Selberessen oder wie jetzt?


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juli 2018)

Wir sind ja nicht so, darfst Dir auch eins schmieren 
Rest ist aber für die Koi.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Juli 2018)

Nabend zusammen,
So heute morgen war ich sehr erschrocken.
Habe die Werte erneut genommen.
O2- 10 mg
Ph- 7,6
KH- 10
Nitrit- 0,1 mg

Wir haben nun nicht gefüttert gehabt und der Nitritwert war noch immer nicht auf 0.
Das sagt mir das die Fische seit längerem schon höheren Nitritwerten ausgesetzt waren.
Daher vielleicht auch die gerötete Kiemendeckelhaut.
Was nun auch sich schon bessert.

Die Futtermenge wird nun reduziert und täglich wird kontrolliert ob dann noch immer Nitrit vorhanden ist.

Heute Abend hat Frauchen dann ein bisschen gefüttert und alle haben gefressen. 
Den Butterkekse wurden auch genommen als sie nicht das Futter wollten.

Dennoch wird Montag die Tierärztin kommen.
Denn wir wollen alle einmal kontrollieren lassen bevor es in den grossen Teich geht.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wir haben nun nicht gefüttert gehabt und der Nitritwert war noch immer nicht auf 0.





XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Die Futtermenge wird nun reduziert und täglich wird kontrolliert ob dann noch immer Nitrit vorhanden ist.



Das wiederspricht sich jetzt irgendwie.
Warum wartet ihr nicht noch einen Tag und schaut ob es dann runter geht?
Wie soll es denn runter gehen, wenn es schon nicht runter geht, wenn gar nicht gefüttert wird?

Außerdem ist 0,1 überhaupt kein Beinbruch.
Zweitens wüsste ich gerne womit gemessen wird.
Messungenauigkeiten zwischen 0,05 und 0,1 wären nix neues.
Auf 0,0 wirst du sowieso nicht kommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das wiederspricht sich jetzt irgendwie.
> Warum wartet ihr nicht noch einen Tag und schaut ob es dann runter geht?
> Wie soll es denn runter gehen, wenn es schon nicht runter geht, wenn gar nicht gefüttert wird?



Nein tut es nicht. 
Denn es wird erst gefüttert wenn das Nitrit noch weiter runter ist.
Dennoch muss aber anscheinend die Futtermenge reduziert werden denn es ist nicht normal das das Nitrit 2 Tage brauch um runter zu gehen.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2018)

Wenn der Filter nicht eingefahren ist, oder einen Schaden genommen hat, kann es Wochen dauern, bis Nitrit zuverlässig abgebaut wird. 
Ich würde mir dahingehend trotzdem keine Gedanken machen und wie du sagst locker weiter füttern, denn die Bakterien brauchen die Belastung im richtig in Schwung zu kommen.

Das du beim Sauerstoff 10mg/l hast kann ich übrigens auch kaum glauben.
Das schafft man doch höchstens mit einem Konzentrator, gerade bei den momentan warmen Wassertemperaturen. 
Auch mit gutem Pflanzen/Algenwachstum wird man nicht so einfach bei 22-24 Grad auf 10mg/l kommen.

Eventuell legst du dir mal ein elektronisches Messgerät dafür zu.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht alle Parameter mit Tropfen zuverlässig gemessen werden können.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Juli 2018)

Da Stimme ich dir auch zu das der Filter die Belastung benötigt um Nitrifizierende Bakterien zu entwickeln.
Nitrit ist noch immer auf 0,1.
Mir stellt auch die Frage ob sich vielleicht auch der Kot und alles was im Bürstenfilter ist sich darauf auswirkt.
Dort reinige ich ja einmal in der Woche.

Als was würdest du denn das Werten.
  
Das ist der O2 Wert.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Mir stellt auch die Frage ob sich vielleicht auch der Kot und alles was im Bürstenfilter ist sich darauf auswirkt.



Ja klar wirkt sich das darauf aus.
Alle Abbauprodukte belasten das Wasser.
Wenn diese nun im Bürstenfilter bei den warmen Temperaturen liegen, finden da ordentlich Abbauprozesse statt.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Als was würdest du denn das Werten.



Genau das ist das Problem bei diesen Test.
Entweder 6 oder gleich 8 oder sogar 10?
Die Abstufung ist viel zu grob. 
Da liegen dann gleich etliche Prozen Sättigung dazwischen.
Ich kann es auf dem Foto ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erkennen. 
Tendenz eher 6-8.
Eigentlich macht man es ja noch mit einem zweiten Glas reinem Wasser, dann fällt der Farbunterschied deutlicher aus....meistens....


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2018)

Machst du auch Teilwasserwechsel ?
Wenn ja wie sind denn deine Werte vom frischen Wasser?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja klar wirkt sich das darauf aus.
> Alle Abbauprodukte belasten das Wasser.
> Wenn diese nun im Bürstenfilter bei den warmen Temperaturen liegen, finden da ordentlich Abbauprozesse statt.


Dann werde ich darauf achten das dann halt vielleicht 2 mal die Woche einmal der Bürstenfilter gespült wird.

Denn heute war der Filter dran mit regulärem WW.
Nachdem alles durch war waren die Fische wie ausgewechselt. 
Agil, neugierig, Fressgierig.



troll20 schrieb:


> Machst du auch Teilwasserwechsel ?
> Wenn ja wie sind denn deine Werte vom frischen Wasser?


Ja klar.
Hmmm hab ich lange nicht mehr kontrolliert mein Frischwasser.
Werde ich morgenfrüh gleich mal machen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Schnapp dir mal ein Toastbrot eventuell sogar mit etwas Honig beschmieren.


Danke für den Tipp.
Butterkekse gehen auch und frisst er auch.
Nun will er nicht mehr das grosse Futter sondern das Kleine 3mm für die Kleinen Koi
Fressen.


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juli 2018)

Soll der Arzt mal die Kiemen anschauen, wenn dort nichts auffällig ist, dann wird es auch Recht flott wieder..

Ich füttere entweder im Gemisch (5&3) oder nur 3 mm. Weiche aber auch das Futter meist ein..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn ja wie sind denn deine Werte vom frischen Wasser?


Frischwasser:
KH 10
Ph 7,5
Nitrit weniger als 0,01.

Teichwasser:
KH 12
Ph 7,6
Nitrit 0,05


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2018)

Woher kommt die zusätzliche KH in deinem Teich?
Härtest du auf?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juli 2018)

ja das hab ich mich auch gefragt. 
Nein, ich hätte nicht auf.
Aber nah am Teich liegt Kalk-sandstein Kies.
Vielleicht daher.


----------

